# Rear wall hook removal



## Bi6DogJ (May 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I was curious if there was any easy way to take these little plastic hooks off the rear wall of the vehicle where I had planned to put my sub box ?















they are just a pain for when I build the sub box and would like to remove them so it can be a cleaner install !

silly me ! 2006 Dodge Megacab


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

umm...its would help to know what car/truck? Also a vehicle specific forum would probably yield better answers for this questions


----------



## Bi6DogJ (May 1, 2010)

haha yeah I forgot


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Pretty sure the plastic covers pop off and they unbolt....If not that is nothing a litttle cut off wheel action couldnt resolve


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

I believe there is a #45 torx bolt behind the plastic and that is it.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^Sounds like he speaks from experience. I'd trust him.


----------

